# I would like to say this. . .



## PoppyRivera (Jul 11, 2010)

to everyone here on the forum, because I need to and it is what I would say to a counselor if I wen to one. I have tried and tried to keep this family together for my sake as well as my son's sake. He is a mentally, fragile, immature teen who I love that much. I have (as I said in another post) humiliated myself thinking that what I did was what my husband wanted. I've asked him questions, listened to him lie to my face and saw the fake. . .tears. I told him in a note that I was not willing to go through anything else like I'd been going through. I had anxiety attack of levels of which probably only see on LifeTime. I could pass out cold from crying and he would have no reaction which leads me to think he's got a mental glitch I don't understand. I joined some stupid forums where posters told me that I needed to treat him like a child tell him he can't have any contact with friends that influence him or female co workers when he's not working. Oh yeah, that's really gonna make him fall back in love with me. I've prayed, I've cried and prayed harder, asked God questions, and still continue to pray. I will even go to Louisiana and summon up Marie LaVeau to ask the voo-doo high priestest of the mid 1800's, what do I do next. No spells, no potions, just what's next?:scratchhead:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Poppy,

Sorry you are feeling so overwhelmed. I've read some of your other posts. It appears you have several issues going on simultaneously. However, I mainly see bits and pieces of your problems from one post to another.

The first really big problem is a lying spouse. People lie to hide things and cover up. He is obviously having EAs--and it isn't acceptable. However, there's now a chance he is having a PA. Is he interested in saving the marriage? He needs to give up all other women. If he isn't willing to do that, then you have your answer.

The second problem is your health. Do you currently work? How are your medications currently being paid for? 

Have the two of you tried marriage counseling before? Or talked to the minister?

Keep praying and have faith. Answers to prayers are many times delayed, not denied. God answers prayers when it is time. You may feel all alone, but you're not.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of your pain honey. It is a hard road to travel, but it isn't impossible. There are a lot of great people here who can help you.

I am not sure of you are recovering from an affair of some sort?? If so, there are a lot of things you can do, please let us know and people can better help guide you. Best of luck honey.


----------



## PoppyRivera (Jul 11, 2010)

*827Aug said-*

My husband is a huge, bad liar. He told me a couple of weeks ago he was going to start working on us, however, he was drunk at the time and I asked him if he remembered telling me that and he said he did, but I don't see any evidence of him working on anything. Matter of fact, he asked me _when I was going to start working on us_. I told him I'd been doing that for a long time and now it's your turn. As for counseling, we've never been to marriage, only individual and family. 

I have not worked outside of the house in 8 years. With the first severe flare, I was all prepared to go to work that day and never made it. I wouldn't come out of the house because I looked as if I'd had 3 strokes over the weekend. I couldn't close my mouth (slack jawed) or hold my head all the way up.

I'm on medicaid medicare because the one medication I take is an injection that cost over $2000 a month. Then there are the 8 pills a day that I swallow through the day. Medicaid pays for whatever Medicare doesn't, kinda picking up the medical slack. 

I have my own hobbies, tho' not like his, but are things I can tell people about or show family. I love photography, photoshop and the rest. I help moderate a support group for those with Multiple Sclerosis. I also go on Facebook, but mostly to play those farm games. I love those. All my friends must have thought MS was air born because I haven't seen them since I had to stop working. The only place I go by myself is the cemetery up the street. It's not far and it's full of history, lol.


----------



## PoppyRivera (Jul 11, 2010)

DawnD said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your pain honey. It is a hard road to travel, but it isn't impossible. There are a lot of great people here who can help you.
> 
> I am not sure of you are recovering from an affair of some sort?? If so, there are a lot of things you can do, please let us know and people can better help guide you. Best of luck honey.


Thanks. I don't know what he's doing. I can only go by his past offenses. Is that wrong? I'm trying to prepare myself for the 'what if'. I cry, but not too much over what he's doing, that just makes me angry, but I'm still grieving for my mom. She suddenly died last year and I'm still so in shock by that.


----------

